# Still want to know



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

what the hell a "fattie" is. How bout it Paymaster.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

I think they said it goes by another name of bacon explosion -- something like loose sausage meat wrapped in bacon and then bbq'd


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds like a heart attack waiting to happen.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*If it's sausage, fine.*

If it's something else fine. Ether way, hows about chimin in Paymaster with the real dope. Pork sausage, deer saugage, brauts or what. Hates secret re-sipys.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Here is what I found*

2 pounds thick cut bacon
2 pounds Italian sausage
1 jar of your favorite barbeque sauce
1 jar of your favorite barbeque rub

all put into a roll. 

A heart attack waiting to happen, with at least 5,000 calories and 500 grams of fat.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*To be exact:*

The ingredients list is short: 

2 pounds thick cut bacon 

2 pounds Italian sausage meat 

1 jar of your favourite barbeque sauce 

1 jar of your favourite barbeque rub/seasoning 

Construction begins with what its inventors call a "5x5 bacon weave" of interlocking rashers. After coating them with a generous helping of barbeque seasoning, the next step is to layer two pounds of sausage meat on top of the bacon to create a patty. 

Next, cover the raw sausage meat with fried bacon - soft or crispy, depending on personal preference - chopped or crumbled into small pieces. The chefs advise: "Note - it's okay, and encouraged, to snack on these pieces while you're chopping/crumbling. But keep in mind that once those bacon morsels touch the raw sausage, you'll need to resist all temptations to nibble. This can and will be difficult, but hospital trips are no fun, so stay strong." 

Drizzle barbeque sauce over the top of the cooked bacon, sprinkle with more barbeque seasoning and the roll into a giant, sausage-shaped monster. One final dusting of seasoning, and the construction is ready to be smoked on the barbeque. Cooking time varies but should take around one hour for each inch of thickness. 

Once cooked, the Bacon Explosion is basted with more barbeque sauce ("Sweet sauces are loaded with sugars, so they'll give your fatty a nice glossy finish.") 

Slice into rounds to serve. 

Day and Chronister explained: "It's a variation of what's called a 'fatty' in the barbeque community. We took it to the extreme." They said of the internet interest: "It started out on Twitter and from there it just went everywhere. Political blogs picked it up for some reason - Republicans like meat."


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Well I do mine this way.

On a piece of wax paper, I lay an unsleeved pound of breakfast sausage. I take another piece of wax paper and overlay the sausage and with a rolling pin, roll out the sausage into a 1/2 inch thick rectangle.

I remove the top paper and on the sausage I spread shredded cheese( anything you like) making sure to keep about a one to one and a half inch border all around the cheese. Get too close to the edge of the sausage and you will have the cheese escape.

Next using the bottom piece of paper to aid,I roll the sausage back up into a log. I make sure to seal the seam and the ends well to keep all that cheesy goodness inside. 

Next I create an basket weave of bacon by laying out six strips vertically
and then interweave six horizontally. Then wrap it around the sausage. Place on a piece of aluminum foil into a smoker at 250* for about 2 hours or until the internal temp is at 170*. Remove and let cool before slicing and eating with crackers.


----------

